# IE6 und "bgproperties"



## Stevie2710 (26. September 2002)

Hi,

kann es sein das IE6 den Befehl bgproperties="fixed" nicht mehr macht?
Bei mir funzt das nämlich nicht.

Grüße



Stevie


----------



## Christoph (27. September 2002)

bgproperties="fixed" ist leider kein HTML-Standard. und funzt auch nur unter MS

Versuch mal


```
<body style="background-image:url(background.jpg); background-attachment:fixed;">
```


----------



## Stevie2710 (27. September 2002)

Hey hochi,

der tag funzt bei mir ja nicht mal unter MS.

Ist aber am ende auch egal, da ich deinen Vorschlag angewannt hab, jedoch in einer externe css datei.

Dank dir aber trotzdem.

Diesen kleinen Tag hätten Sie ja auch noch zum Standard machen können.
Da er für CSS Unwissende doch recht ratsam wäre.  


Grüße




Stevie


----------



## Adam Wille (27. September 2002)

Was heißt denn "für CSS-Unwissende ratsam"?

CSS ist mittlerweile zum HTML-Standardelement geworden, wenn außerdem das Attribut "bgproperties" nicht mal deprecated ist, sondern proprietär, dann verlang' doch keine Einführung von Sachen in HTML, die browserspezifisch sind und in dem Sinne schon längst auf andere Weise zu erreichen sind...

Geist


----------



## Stevie2710 (27. September 2002)

"für CSS-Unwissende ratsam" heißt:

Das es durchaus Leute gibt die sich nicht hauptberuflich (o.ä.) mit Webdesign beschäftigen, aber trotzdem durchaus interessiert an diesem umfassenden Wissen sind. Und irgendwo muß man ja mit lernen anfangen, da fängt man meines glaubens nach mit HTML an.!

Frage beantwortet?

Ich habe in diesem Forum auch schon oft einfach als Antwort:"SelfHTML!" gelesen.  

Warum?

Nicht jeder studiert dieses "meisterwerk" und hat sich denoch erfolgreich HTML beigebracht.
Außerdem haben sich bestimmt viele hier einen Acount gemacht, um evetuell auf Ihrer gestellten Fragen eine kurze Antwort von demjenigen zu kriegen der Sie weiß. 
Warum also verweist man dann auf ein Seiten-schweres Dokument das man sich "rein ziehen (sollte)", um dann sein Antwort (von nicht mal 50 Wörtern) zu bekommen.

Naja ich dank trotzdem all denjenigen (auch im Vorraus), die sich die "mühe" machen und der ganzen Übermacht fragen Antworten! ! !

Grüße Stevie


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. September 2002)

> Nicht jeder studiert dieses "meisterwerk" und hat sich denoch erfolgreich HTML beigebracht.



aber jeder, der im deutschsprachigen raum ernsthaft daran interessiert ist, html zu lernen, wird nicht an diesem standardwerk vorbeikommen.
da steht einfach alles wissenswerte drin und es sollte als nachschlagewerk völlig ausreichend sein. ausserdem muss man ja nicht alles lesen, wenn man mal was vergessen hat, auf der seite gibt es sogar eine suchmaschine und eine klare navigation.
wenn man also ungefähr weiss, was man braucht, wird man da sehr schnell fündig.
und warum soll man hier auf jede kleinigkeit viel text schreiben, wenn es im selfhtml schon ausführlich erklärt ist?


----------



## Adam Wille (27. September 2002)

Meine Meinung schnell dazu:

Es ist eher im Sinne beider Seite - fragender User und Forum - doch
sinnvoller, wenn der Hilfesuchende erstmal selbst auf Antwortjagd geht, _ohne_ sich sofort ins Forengetümmel zu stürzen und eine Frage zu stellen, die mithilfe von wenigen Sekunden Suche in SelfHTML unter Stichwort "bgproperties" zu einem Dokument führt, welches wohl in dem Sinne ausgiebig genug Inhalt bietet und auch die Info parat hält, dass bgproperties="fixed" kein HTML-Standard ist.

Und zusätzlich wird auch ein workaround (nennen wir es an dieser Stelle ruhig mal so) in Form von CSS-Syntax bereitgestellt.

Und genau das war der Inhalt des Antwortpostings von hochi...
Verstehst du, was man sich einfach sparen könnte? 

Mir geht's hier auch nicht darum, dich rundzumachen o.ä. - aber ich hielt' den Hinweis für angebracht - und ich hoffe, du hast jetzt gemerkt warum. 

Geist


----------

